# Gladeskiff with jackplate prop question???



## Flyline

first thing u need to do is check your pin setting and try if u can go lower than your current pin setting.

u need a 4 blade powertech S.S propeller with CUPPING that makes grab the water awhole better and help you with holeshot too.

u need a bob's cativation plate from bob's machine shop that get rid of blowout from the holeshit.

I have a similar set up with Tom-C jackplate and those prop wiht cupping and bob's cavation plate solved the problem and run skinner with raise the motor up while running.


----------



## iMacattack

Welcome! 

I moved this topic into our new Prop Shop Section. Seamed the right place for it. I'm sure Capt Ron will chime in. He had you same exact boat and motor. Plus has propped several JP Skiffs including a Devilray that would blow out violently. 

Cheers!
Capt. Jan


----------



## get_er_done

the stabalization plate from Bob's says for use with 75hp or more. where does one find one for a 25hp?

my concern is also that we will catch more weeds with the plate. is this the case? thanks for the help.


----------



## Flyline

> the stabalization plate from Bob's says for use with 75hp or more. where does one find one for a 25hp?
> 
> my concern is also that we will catch more weeds with the plate. is this the case? thanks for the help.


this is Capt'nRon gladeskiff with 25hp merc with Bob's cativation plate and I called the bob's machine shop for my 25hp yamaha 2-stroke and they make one and shipped for you.


----------



## HighSide25

who did you order your prop from?  if you can, tell them or a prop shop what is happening and that you need extra cupping.  this solved my problems when i first got my prop and can now run an entire marsh with barely catching any hydrilla.  lily pads will stop me in my tracks though. i would try to stay away from the cav. plate thing, it will catch weeds


----------



## Flyline

> who did you order your prop from? if you can, tell them or a prop shop what is happening and that you need extra cupping. this solved my problems when i first got my prop and can now run an entire marsh with barely catching any hydrilla. lily pads will stop me in my tracks though. i would try to stay away from the cav. plate thing, it will catch weeds


I do business with powertech props and Marcus is good guy to deal with propellers for what u need. 

Www.ptprop.com

But,

Www.theskiffshop.com, CaptnRon is the best to dealt with propellers and microskiffs. If u tell him, what boat and motor u have then He knows what propeller u need.

I had a LT25 with 25hp yamaha 2-stroke and hydraulic jackplate. My propeller for yamaha 25hp 2-stroke are Powertech 4 blade polished prop 10'' diameter by 10'' pitch without cupping.

Holeshot is really good then I raised my motor up with jackplate to run skinny then my propeller begin to blowout badly and begin to lose power then slowed down.

I order another propeller, a powertech 4 blade polished 10" x 10" pitch with DOUBLE CUPPED prop.

My results with cupped 4 blade solved my problem when I jacked sooo high to run very skinny water and cupped still catch water and air at the same time....NO BLOWOUTS! Going 22 mph, the motor raised 9 inches above the transom and my half of propeller is above the water line when running wideopen.


----------



## get_er_done

I ordered the prop directly from powertech. I would not like to add the cavitation plate unless I absolutely have to. I fish a lot of no motor zones where I rip off the motor so having this plate will add some difficulty of storing once pulled and might cause extra pressure on the plate just laying the motor on the deck.

Basically the prop blows out and then it catches. I believe either Tom mounted the plate to high (unlikely) or I need more cup in the prop (most likely). When duck hunting I tend to inadvertently hit quite a few lilly pads and that is what is completely stopping me dead in the water however so is everythign else at this point, turtle grass, hydrilla, manatees etc.

Can you easily add cup to the prop?

What does Capt. Ron think?

Thanks for the help guys! Collin


----------



## aaronshore

The old Capt. is under the weather right now and I am sure he will chime in when he is able.


----------



## get_er_done

spoke to Ron he is indeed on his death bed. The guy knows more about props for my boat then anyone I have ever spoken to.

First is tiny tach second is add sum cup! Thanks Ron


----------



## Flyline

> spoke to Ron he is indeed on his death bed. The guy knows more about props for my boat then anyone I have ever spoken to.
> 
> First is tiny tach second is add sum cup! Thanks Ron


Finally, u waked him up from his own death bed......lol.


----------



## HighSide25

p.s. on my origanal post, i just added more cup to the already cupped 4 blade. took it out to the lake and can now run over lily pads, duckweed, hydrilla, pretty much any vegetarian


----------



## fatalbert43

Where are you located?

I am one of rons customers, I got an ambush. I have a couple different 4 blade props at the house. Even some with the Ron Cupping. PM me and maybe I could meet up with you and let you try them out. May save you a trip to Ron's test location.

That is if Ron approves.


----------



## Guest

> Where are you located?
> 
> I am one of rons customers, I got an ambush. I have a couple different 4 blade props at the house. Even some with the Ron Cupping. PM me and maybe I could meet up with you and let you try them out. May save you a trip to Ron's test location.
> 
> That is if Ron approves.


Of course I approve. ;D ;D

His issue is that he bought a "stock" prop direct from PT a quite while back and now needs the same cupping you have.  Trying to save him having to purchase a another new one. :-/

He may be ahead to sell his to someone running a heavy Gheenoe like a DHC , a BW "13 classic", a Jon boat or any other larger boat with a 25 Merc 2 smoke that can use a 10 x 11 4 blade w/ std cup. 

Just like with you, he doesn't have to come to me. I can ship him the prop I think will work and exchange if necessary.  Coming to my location will only expedite this process and allows me one on one to make sure we have accomplished your needs.  .

TSS/CR


----------



## fatalbert43

Just trying to save you guys the exchange process. I got a 11p 4 blade with your cup, and I think I have a 12p also.


----------



## get_er_done

i am located in miami and duck hunting season starts this Saturday. I just dropped off the prop at a local shop told him what I was looking to do and to add more cup. Hopefully this strategy works out fine as I don't have the time to drive north to meet with anyone nor do I want to buy a new prop today. I guess if these fellas fix the prop I am good if not well then I will probably have to buy another one...........

if anyone lived closer I would meet them but it just doesn't seem to be the case.......

Ron email me regarding that tiny tach. 

Thanks guys


----------



## HighSide25

where do you duck hunt in miami?


----------



## get_er_done

off 8th street or holiday park....all part of a large everglades WMA. also taken road trips to the Merrit Island area. I also spend alot of time at Storm Water Treatment areas.


----------



## HighSide25

are you part of the "8th street gang"?
how did you do for permits on MINR and the STAs?


----------



## islander1225

i def reccomend the bob's cavitation plate, it does wonders, i have a tsg electric jp on my gheenoe and with that and the plate i can run with the jp all the way up with hardly any blow out, The only thing i am wating on is the stainless 4 blade prop with cupping i am running the stock 3 blade aluminum right now and i can get through 6 in of water on plane without hitting.




























Alex


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> i def reccomend the bob's cavitation plate, it does wonders, i have a tsg electric jp on my gheenoe and with that and the plate i can run with the jp all the way up with hardly any blow out, The only thing i am wating on is the stainless 4 blade prop with cupping i am running the stock 3 blade aluminum right now and i can get through 6 in of water on plane without hitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


He has valid issues for not using one. Keep in mind I'm one of the originals that started using them.  I'm such a believer that I put them on all my boats and the Skiff Shop stocks them. 

Once he tachs the boat and comes back with data with the modified prop, he'll be able to make an informed decision. 

CR/TSS


----------



## islander1225

10-4 RON, BY THE WAY YOU SET THIS BOAT UP VERY NICELY YOU ARE THE MAN.


ALEX


----------



## Guest

> 10-4 RON, BY THE WAY YOU SET THIS BOAT UP VERY NICELY YOU ARE THE MAN.
> 
> 
> ALEX



You know if it was mine, I would do it.  Oh yeah, I did. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Flyline

> 10-4 RON, BY THE WAY YOU SET THIS BOAT UP VERY NICELY YOU ARE THE MAN.
> 
> 
> ALEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know if it was mine, I would do it.   Oh yeah, I did. ;D ;D ;D ;D
Click to expand...

every boat u get then u always testing props and motors to make sure u satisfied with it!    I did the same thing and my money is on props to make my ride satsified as possible!  STOCK PROPS IS SUCKS!!! until I propped it out!   how many props did I buy so far???  TOO MANY!!!!! just like a book shelves of it! 

BTW,

I need to sell props on ssale forum.


----------



## islander1225

Hey WS i thought the same thing about prop stocks until i put one on my 25 on the boat i have now that was originally rons boat that thing on stock prop with jackplate all the way up with 2 people and gear at wot i have no blow out it pee's like a champ, and i am still hitting 23mph and i can go through 6 in with no prob i was totally shocked and amazed, ron def took to the time to set this bad boy up shallow. lol

Alex


----------



## Flyline

> Hey WS i thought the same thing about prop stocks until i put one on my 25 on the boat i have now that was originally rons boat that thing on stock prop with jackplate all the way up with 2 people and gear at wot i have no blow out it pee's like a champ, and i am still hitting 23mph and i can go through 6 in with no prob i was totally shocked and amazed, ron def took to the time to set this bad boy up shallow. lol
> 
> Alex



Are u sure u can run your classic in 6 inches? Look at your dollar bill and that's 6 inches....LOL.

I had a same set-up classic with custom TSG jackplate/25hp yamaha 2-stroke and 4 blade heavly cupped prop then I don't make in 6 inches of water......maybe 6 inches above the seagrass....LOL.

Look at whitesnook's jackplate in bragging spot in the last 3 pages. That's my old bote.


----------



## islander1225

well i meauresed depth at a sandbar i went over and it was right on 6 in on the tape, but i might be wrong to measure this way, i also had amy 2nd person on the boat who is about 205 a battery and and 20 gallons of water in livewell at the front of the leveling it out. plus i was in jax when i measured and the spot i measure i went over you could see bottom when going going over it and if in jax you can see the bottom you know it is shallow lol.

Alex


----------



## get_er_done

Ok, I spoke to Ron got the tiny tach, installed it added more cup to the prop (4-blade, 11 inch pitch). The motor did not blow out as badly when getting on a plane and seemed to definitely proform better. However I still cannot jack up the plate, the motor still blows out.

Mind you I had a full load, 2 guys, 4 dozens decoys, I was able to get 49,150 RPMS and 26.9 MPH.

Still not sure what the next steps are??

My main concern about the bob's plate is it will collect more vegitation......


----------



## get_er_done

> are you part of the "8th street gang"?
> how did you do for permits on MINR and the STAs?


i know the 8st gang well, I applied for permits through the online TLS system. If you really want to get ahold of duck hunting in Florida you have to join UWF (United Water Fowlers of Florida). This is good advise.


----------



## Brett

> get_er_done claims: I was able to get 49,150 RPMS and 26.9 MPH.


If so, that's some reduction gearing on that lower unit... 


or possibly a misconnected tach...


----------



## Guest

> get_er_done claims: I was able to get 49,150 RPMS and 26.9 MPH.
> 
> 
> 
> If so, that's some reduction gearing on that lower unit...
> 
> 
> or possibly a misconnected tach...
Click to expand...


It's a Merc. It can handle it.


----------



## Flyline

> get_er_done claims: I was able to get 49,150 RPMS and 26.9 MPH.
> 
> 
> 
> If so, that's some reduction gearing on that lower unit...
> 
> 
> or possibly a misconnected tach...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Merc.  It can handle it.
Click to expand...

I just blew it up


----------



## noeettica

How bad is it ?


----------



## Brett

It's gotta be bad.
At 49,150 rpm that flywheel was doing 1,170 mph.
we're all lucky to be alive.
Didn't you hear the sonic boom?


----------

